
The Latest on Yahoo Search BOSS - epi0Bauqu
http://www.ysearchblog.com/2011/02/08/latest-on-boss/
======
benologist
epi0Bauqu what does this mean for you and DDG?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Should mean a more long-term stable API.

